# Colonel's house (july 2013)



## Quattre (Jul 12, 2013)

So. My first post here. And my first photos on an exploration - with my phone, so don't expect much (usually, I just look around; didn't have the idea to take pictures until I discovered urbex communities last week!). And my first public piece of writing in english. 

The place is from the beginning of the XIXth century. I think it was built as a farmhouse, but soon became a café. At some point it was a shop selling fabrics and shirts. Then in the 50's, it belonged to a former colonel. 
The house is huge (about 15 rooms, plus lots of cellars, attics, bathrooms...). Everything was left exactly in place at the owner's death. As far as I can tell, nobody went before me. The family has been playing with the idea of repairing the place for several years, but it's getting less and less likely: the water has now begun to enter the roof. The first floor is damp, and one of the kitchens on the ground floor is wet. At other places, it's as good as new. 

I found loads of personal stuff, closets full of clothes, food, papers, bills and photos (including a twelve years old girl who died from leucemia circa 1930), but I prefered not to include them in my report, just in case some relative saw it & was hurt. I took around 200 pictures, here is a little sample: 




070 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr




157 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

It's handmade, I checked. 




150 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

Seems like somebody invented some kind of new motor (the copyright is dated from 1884)




153 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

Would have liked to read more about it, but the night was falling...




169 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

This washing machine is nicer than mine...




176 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

I was not alone in the study. 




074 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

One room downstairs




083 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

First bathroom from hell...




088 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

Second bathroom from hell (please kindly note the harmony between the floors, ceilings, tiles, bath & walls!!!) In french, we call this terrible green "olive". Disgusting. 




093 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

Dead dolls, brrrrr....




100 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr




120 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

Another kitchen: see how the water comes? It works!




132 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

It's a shame it was getting dark; there's a lot in the attics! 




154 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

Found this along with dozens of trophies won in races in the early XXth century. 




103 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

Lots of bibliophile books from the famous "pléïade" edition. 




136 par TDCQuattre, sur Flickr

& one room upstairs, a lot less conserved. 

That's all, folks, hope it will work fine with the technique. Please tell me if anything went wrong, & feel free to improve my english by making the necessary adjustments or corrections...


----------



## krela (Jul 13, 2013)

Great first report, and good photos for a phone.


----------



## King Al (Jul 13, 2013)

Very interesting looking house, I love that washing machine! Great first report Quattre, Welcome to DP


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 13, 2013)

That's amazing! Your photos are excellent! 
Can't believe so much has been left behind. 
That double sink is wacky! 
Thanks for sharing, excellent first report!


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 13, 2013)

Superb stuff. Great report too. Merci bien.


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 13, 2013)

That's one hell of an intro nice set


----------



## Romford Reject (Jul 13, 2013)

Wonderful place and report. I only use an iPhone as well, but great pics, thanks so much.


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely first report and welcome to DP. Nice house for a fox, that. And your English is excellent, no correction needed.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 14, 2013)

Glorious stuff,you got to love that pump....


----------



## Quattre (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your feedback, you all! It really makes me feel welcome & makes me want to improve in my future reports!


----------



## MrDan (Jul 14, 2013)

Fantastic explore there, I love the look of this place and look forward to seeing more of what you have to offer.
Your English is great, better than some of the native speakers online  
Superbes photos, merci!


----------



## Suzy0504 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow! Great pics! Love the old bike as well.

Love the twin tub...I remember those.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 14, 2013)

great stuff this!! ace piks for fone too  , love these kind of places


----------

